# Fla and Spring Break 2009



## jazzeaw (Apr 7, 2008)

With Easter being April 12, 2009, when should one book their timeshare for spring break/easter 2009 to get the highest trade with that week?


----------



## lprstn (Apr 7, 2008)

jazzeaw said:


> With Easter being April 12, 2009, when should one book their timeshare for spring break/easter 2009 to get the highest trade with that week?


NOW!!!   One whole year in advance you need to do an ongoing search.  Let me just say, mine is already booked...

The week after Easter seems to be the biggest as most all schools are off on Easter Monday.


----------



## janapur (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the OP means _which_ week to reserve. I don't know the answer, but am curious myself.


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2008)

Not all FL is equal Weeks 1 through 16, special week or not.

The OP needs to be specific--where, exactly is the resort located?

To go ahead and reply, to save another looking, if it is a Southern beach resort, all Weeks 1-16 should be strong traders.  The further north you go, north of, say, Sarasota on the left and Melbourne on the right, and the further inland, the more the special weeks might come into play.

As it seems most owners have discovered, the least valuable thing they can do with their Snowbird Weeks is deposit them with an exchange company.


----------



## elaine (Apr 7, 2008)

*for Orlando, the week before of after EAster*

a huge percentage of schools have the week before, after Easter off---so, if it is an Orlando resort, those weeks.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 7, 2008)

See this 2009 Spring Vacations _sticky_, located at the top of the list of topics for the TUG Lounge. It shows most non-college spring break weeks for 2009 and should make it clear which weeks will be most in demand by those with school-aged children.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 8, 2008)

In Florida the Public Schools do not generally plan their spring break around Easter. They plan it around the state wide FCAT testing which means most counties plan their's in late March regardless of when Easter falls.

Private schools, colleges and other states may be different.


----------



## Mel7706 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Either week*

I think the OP is asking should she book the week before
Easter or the week after. I would guess the week before in 2009.


----------

